# scholorships



## jjasonwt (Oct 4, 2002)

Does anybody know some good scholorships for culinary students. I am in my 2nd year of associates and I need a little help. I have a 3.92 gpa and I have been in restaurants for about 8 years now. Can anyone help?


----------



## drjeff (Jan 21, 2002)

You should try the IACP and the Resturaunt Association in your city:bounce:


----------

